

How Netflix Reinvented HR - jedberg
http://hbr.org/2014/01/how-netflix-reinvented-hr/ar/pr

======
dded
> Most companies spend endless time and money writing and enforcing HR
> policies to deal with problems the other 3% might cause

I would emphasize the word _might_ in this quote. The small mountain of HR
policy poured on us slowly grows each year. To my knowledge, none of it is in
response to any problems ever actually encountered. It's as if there is a
certain legal mindset that every potential problem must be anticipated with a
formal statement the receipt of which must be acknowledged by all employees.
We have to acknowledge receipt, but I doubt anyone reads the nearly 100 pages
(spread across a dozen documents) that have to be acknowledged each year.

I bet this is just the default activity of any corporate lawyer, and that if
senior management just said "write the policy that's necessary, but try to
keep the burden on our employees to a minimum", the lawyers would do just
that.

